# Diamond Resorts 10 year ownership program



## NayBear (Jun 16, 2020)

Does anyone have any information about this program Diamond started about 2 years ago? You have the benefits of ownership but it's only for 10 years. I'm thinking about getting one but need more details. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Dude (Jul 13, 2020)

Looking for one as well. Please dm with any details or availability!


----------

